# Khyber Pakhtunkhwa inks deals worth $20bn with Chinese companies



## ghazi52

*Khyber Pakhtunkhwa inks deals worth $20bn with Chinese *
*https://www.dawn.com/news/1318237/khyber-pakhtunkhwa-inks-deals-worth-20bn-with-chinese-companies*
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government on Friday signed agreements with Chinese investment companies for development schemes worth $20 billion.

"Today we started a new era of progress and prosperity in the province," said Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak while speaking at the signing ceremony.

The chief minister added that apart from Chinese companies, other countries are being invited to invest in the province.

"The China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) passes through Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and it will usher in a new era of prosperity," added Khattak.

Khattak also said the work on the projects will be started soon and provincial institutions have been instructed in this regard.

The signing ceremony included the higher management of Heritage Resource International, China Railway Corporation and other Chinese companies.

The agreements signed today include a $1.5bn oil refinery, uplift and irrigation schemes worth $2bn and $7bn worth of hydro-electric schemes which will start production of electricity by 2020.

Construction of international airports in Swabi and Dera Ismail Khan, in accordance with Civil Aviation directives, are also included in the agreements signed today. A motorway from Chitral to Dera Ismail Khan will also be built at a cost of $2bn.

Smart and safe city projects worth $2bn are also included in the agreements signed by the provincial government.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ABCharlie

I am a critic of many things PTI does but I think they are doing an excellent job in milking the CPEC opportunity for their province. CM Khattak is very active nowadays in these matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jinn Baba

But isn't CPEC Punjab centric? Aren't loans bad anymore? Didn't PTI do everything possible to sabotage CPEC?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

This is nothing to do with CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LA se Karachi

Great news. Glad to see things coming to fruition in KPK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jinn Baba

ghazi52 said:


> This is nothing to do with CPEC.



Of course not. The Chinese were enticed purely by PTI's dharna organising abilities to invest in KP.

""The China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) passes through Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and it will usher in a new era of prosperity," added Khattak."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kabira

$20 billion is huge amount, game changing for KPK if work on projects start quickly.


----------



## Mrc

From a great critic of pti... i would say well done... this is what u shud hve been doing instead of dharnas and panama leaks...

Imagine if this was done 2 years ago and projects were nearing completion... any ways great going

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salahuddin Ayyubi

Mrc said:


> From a great critic of pti... i would say well done... this is what u shud hve been doing instead of dharnas and panama leaks...
> 
> Imagine if this was done 2 years ago and projects were nearing completion... any ways great going


Instead of Panama leaks?. The whole world took action against Panama leaks and u r bashing PTI for leading the investigation for the Panama leaks?. It must be difficult trying to justify ur master's Qatari letters on this forum. Mariam baji doesn't pay u enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government on Friday signed agreements with Chinese investment companies for development schemes worth $20 billion.

"Today we started a new era of progress and prosperity in the province," said Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak while speaking at the signing ceremony.

The chief minister added that apart from Chinese companies, other countries are being invited to invest in the province.

"The China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) passes through Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and it will usher in a new era of prosperity," added Khattak.

khattak also said the work on the projects will be started soon and provincial institutions have been instructed in this regard.

The signing ceremony included the higher management of Heritage Resource International, China Railway Corporation and other Chinese companies.

The agreements signed today include a $1.5bn oil refinery, uplift and irrigation schemes worth $2bn and $7bn worth of hydro-electric schemes which will start production of electricity by 2020.

Construction of international airports in Swabi and Dera Ismail Khan, in accordance with Civil Aviation directives, are also included in the agreements signed today. A motorway from Chitral to Dera Ismail Khan will also be built at a cost of $2bn.

Smart and safe city projects worth $2bn are also included in the agreements signed by the provincial government.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

If things continue to go the way they are in KP... I think KP will be one of the most socially economically advanced province of pakistan... well done gov of KP... i am loving all the micro social economic uplift programs... now take it to the next level!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mrc

Salahuddin Ayyubi said:


> Instead of Panama leaks?. The whole world took action against Panama leaks and u r bashing PTI for leading the investigation for the Panama leaks?. It must be difficult trying to justify ur master's Qatari letters on this forum. Mariam baji doesn't pay u enough.



don't force me to open my mouth ... for the first time in life I am praising pti here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on Friday laid the foundation stone of the Kurram Tangi Dam in North Waziristan, Radio Pakistan reported.

*While addressing the gathering after laying the foundation stone, the prime minister termed the dam as beginning of a new era in North Waziristan saying “it symbolises the end of an era of fear”.*

The development comes a day after the federal cabinet approved recommendations put forth by a reforms committee to bring the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata) in to the mainstream.

“You are aware that this change has not come all of a sudden, but a lot of sacrifices were rendered to achieve this,” the premier said.

The development of Fata has always been part of our agenda and we have initiated programmes to this effect, added the premier.

Nawaz expressed hope that the internally displaced people will return to their homes by the end of this year.

“The Kurram Tangi Dam project will cost Rs23 billion and will be completed in two phases. The first phase will be funded by US Aid while the expenses for the second phase will be covered by the government,” announced Nawaz.

The dam, which will produce 83.4 megawatts of electricity. The first phase is expected to be completed in two years.

Kurram Tangi Dam is a low-cost project with the capacity to store an ample amount of water and will help in reducing flooding in the surrounding areas.

"It will also help overcome floods in the area besides bringing socio-economic improvement in the area," read the statement issued by the state-broadcaster.

The project will also irrigate vast areas in North Waziristan and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
https://www.dawn.com/news/1318172

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imad.Khan

Good. Pakistan needs as many dams and reservoirs as posdible. Water resources are getting scarce and any steps taken towards addressing this issue will be welcomed


----------



## MarcsPakistan

WE can build more small dams so that it would improve standards of life in those areas
Good step


----------



## Bouncer

ABCharlie said:


> I am a critic of many things PTI does but I think they are doing an excellent job in milking the CPEC opportunity for their province. CM Khattak is very active nowadays in these matters.



Now this is the healthy competition between provinces every normal Pakistani will appreciate. Good job KPK. Hope others wake up soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Jinn Baba said:


> But isn't CPEC Punjab centric? Aren't loans bad anymore? Didn't PTI do everything possible to sabotage CPEC?





Mrc said:


> From a great critic of pti... i would say well done... this is what u shud hve been doing instead of dharnas and panama leaks...
> 
> Imagine if this was done 2 years ago and projects were nearing completion... any ways great going


My dear two years back this was not included in the plan that is why KPK government raised voice besides many areas were cut out of CPEC from original road map hence all that struggle still KPK govt agreed for the sake of Pakistan.

This agreement posted in the opening post is what Khattak government gained by forcing NS govt to give us our due share in CPEC.

@ghilzai it is part of CPEC.

According to my knowledge there is cooperation in other sectors too including education and culture. A good buddy of mine was present at the signing of the CPEC  so along with a lot of benefits to China the project one way or the other is going to help in many sectors in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Congradulation to all of Pakistan for wonderful news and thank you to Chinese Corporation , to help develop new industries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDF

ABCharlie said:


> I am a critic of many things PTI does but I think they are doing an excellent job in milking the CPEC opportunity for their province. CM Khattak is very active nowadays in these matters.


But in Activeness, no one matches Punjab CM. You may have many reservations with him but one can not simply succeed him in competing. SS>PK>MAS=SZ

CM Murad Ali is a good change for Sindh...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Mrc said:


> From a great critic of pti... i would say well done... this is what u shud hve been doing instead of dharnas and panama leaks...


They dont have to do anything with Panama leaks . Panama leaks is the case of Pakistani Nation against White colar crime . either you are with Pakistan or with corrupt tola .



M.Musa said:


> CM Murad Ali is a good change for Sindh...


Nothing changed here (sindh) . murad ali shah is here to serve zardari not sindh .

I hope kpk will beat Punjab in development & public welfare .in a decade .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RealNapster

JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> I hope kpk will best Punjab in development & public welfare .in a decade .



Inshallah. 
Currently KP contributes only 11.5% to national GDP. i hope it increases to at least 20% by 2020.


----------



## 313baberali

ghazi52 said:


> higher management of Heritage Resource International, China Railway Corporation and other Chinese companies.


Here i think Gov Pakistan should take a pause of atleast 1 year in making any infrastructure roads Railways etc in KPK or GB ( in general mountain aread north) Gov should first do detail survey of North Pak regarding cpec roads .because as Pakistan have lot of potential of hydro power,and many projects dams ,hydropower dams are in pipe line , or ongoing projects.and future potential is also there.developing huge infrastructure like tunnels,motorway,railways took several years to build and there effectiveness should remain ,least for 150 years. Atabaad lake is recent example how we lost part of KKH ,same way lakes of dhasu,diamirbhasha dam etc will effect road infrastructure but these are projects which are in pipeline the actual question is about future Potential of hydro in north .Which Pak have lot,any new project can effect the infrastructure investment. I personally feel there is no need of coal power in sahinwal.we can get lot more from hydro.atleast not in sahinwal .should be done in sindh near port qasim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Post Colonnial

how come nobody is thanking the US for giving aid for this? dvpt economic progress


----------



## RealNapster

Post Colonnial said:


> how come nobody is thanking the US for giving *aid for this?*



for what ?


----------



## PDF

JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> Nothing changed here (sindh) . murad ali shah is here to serve zardari not sindh .
> 
> I hope kpk will beat Punjab in development & public welfare .in a decade .


I am not much aware regarding Sindh and it is a fact that any PPP CM will be under Zardari establishment but relatively to CM Qaim AS, he is way ahead. At least, it appears to me. I hope PPP,MQM are replaced by a competent power even if it has to be PTI. Sindh has suffered a lot. 
P.S: I am supporting PMLN politically for now.


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

M.Musa said:


> I am not much aware regarding Sindh and it is a fact that any PPP CM will be under Zardari establishment but relatively to CM Qaim AS, he is way ahead. At least, it appears to me. I hope PPP,MQM are replaced by a competent power even if it has to be PTI. Sindh has suffered a lot.
> P.S: I am supporting PMLN politically for now.


Do agree we need to get rid of corrupt parties like Ppp & mqm . PTI is the best option .pmln hmmm i dont think they will win here ( they are considered as a punjabi party . even most of their candidates are punjabis) .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bharat Muslim

ABCharlie said:


> I am a critic of many things PTI does but I think they are doing an excellent job in milking the CPEC opportunity for their province. CM Khattak is very active nowadays in these matters.


An investment for 22nd century.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ABCharlie

Bharat Muslim said:


> An investment for 22nd century.



Teri kyun sulag rahi hai har CPEC thread mein?

This is something between Pakistan and China. Sit down.


----------



## Menace2Society

So does this mean KPK will develop a normal looking city? Everywhere looks like Kabul. Full ninja outfits on women and useless uneducated men with long beards. 

I hope the day comes soon when Peshawar becomes a modern city with skyscrapers and educated workforce.


----------



## RealNapster

Menace2Society said:


> So does this mean KPK will develop a normal looking city? Everywhere looks like Kabul. Full ninja outfits on women and useless uneducated men with long beards.



Take it easy man. need to calm down. 



Menace2Society said:


> I hope the day comes soon when Peshawar becomes a modern city with skyscrapers and educated workforce.



1 : i don't think Peshawar need "Skyscraper's". May be some building Up to 10 stories. why would you need a 30-40 story building in a city which didn't even fill up a 4-5 story Plaza "Dean's trade Center" in 6-7 Years ?

2 : So far so Good. KP is doing good in Education. Many Projects are Underway. 

3 : don't criticize someone's culture. and for Your Information "Parda" is in Our religion. Unless you have became more white than the white.


----------



## Menace2Society

RealNapster said:


> 3 : don't criticize someone's culture. and for Your Information "Parda" is in Our religion. Unless you have became more white than the white.



"parda" is a cultural construct of Saudi Wahabi culture. Nothing do with religion. Even Morocco banned its production. Wear hijab and I don't even like that.

Lets have a normal country with normal looking people. Nothing wrong with showing your damn hair or face.


----------



## RealNapster

Menace2Society said:


> Even Morocco banned its production.





So now Government of Moroco is Your "Aalim-e-aaLa" ?? Ok. do follow them. but do not criticize someone's culture. 

Talking about Morocco, it's "somehow" one of the traditional dresses in Morocco. try calling it ninja outfit there. 






Thinking about rising voice for these poor ladies ? who have soooo much burden and weight loaded on their head and body ? 



Menace2Society said:


> Lets have a normal country with normal looking people. Nothing wrong with showing your damn hair or face.



You wanted a "normal country with normal people" You got one Man. we wanted this "special country with full ninja outfit girls and uneducated men with long beards" we got that. 

Aap wahan Khush ham Yahan khush. ab me england aaky Wahan Pakistan kay ye riwaaj nafiz karna chaaho, hath roko gay na mera ? ache bat nahe na ye ? so keep it down in Your Pocked buddy.


----------



## RealNapster

Menace2Society said:


> No people like you and terrorists want it. It was never in our culture in 50/60s. Just look at our elders, well spoken and well presented and worldly.



That was our Past man. Still stuck in Past ? i haven't seen that glorified 50's/60's culture neither girls in bikinis in Karachi coast. so no man, that wasn't my culture. 

I have my culture Preserved from Past 5000 year's. you do your math. i don't need your 60's ki Karachi wala culture. 

and Glad to Known that after this Long list of being Anti-National, Anti-Government, Anti-Development, Now even i am a sympathizer of terrorists. (working for their cause haan) 



Menace2Society said:


> long unkept beards,



Beard is Sunnah. Now call it whatever you wan't to. it's You and your faith. i am no one to Decide anything. 



Menace2Society said:


> Madrassah education



Man. You studied in a cantonment or International school doesn't mean everyone have the mean's to send their children's to Private English medium Schools. Please do criticize them for their conditions. 



Menace2Society said:


> good for nothing apart from suicide attacks



You better need to draw your lines. 


Actually You know what, Please Continue. Even Living in UK didn't helped you out. You are still a mentally ILL person. who don't know when to shut up and how to not criticize someone's culture and religion in a way that it Hurt. so i say you better continue. Let the world Know that even migrating UK didn't workout for you.


----------



## Menace2Society

RealNapster said:


> That was our Past man. Still stuck in Past ? i haven't seen that glorified 50's/60's culture neither girls in bikinis in Karachi coast. so no man, that wasn't my culture.
> 
> I have my culture Preserved from Past 5000 year's. you do your math. i don't need your 60's ki Karachi wala culture.
> 
> and Glad to Known that after this Long list of being Anti-National, Anti-Government, Anti-Development, Now even i am a sympathizer of terrorists. (working for their cause haan)
> 
> 
> 
> Beard is Sunnah. Now call it whatever you wan't to. it's You and your faith. i am no one to Decide anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Man. You studied in a cantonment or International school doesn't mean everyone have the mean's to send their children's to Private English medium Schools. Please do criticize them for their conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> You better need to draw your lines.
> 
> 
> Actually You know what, Please Continue. Even Living in UK didn't helped you out. You are still a mentally ILL person. who don't know when to shut up and how to not criticize someone's culture and religion in a way that it Hurt. so i say you better continue. Let the world Know that even migrating UK didn't workout for you.



Nobody is saying to wear bikinis. Just dress normally without covering hair or stupid long unkept beards.

In the 60s Pakistanis had respect around the world. Because they were the opposite of what we are today.

See my avatar, Ayub Khan, strong leader, proud Pukhtoon. Wonderfully well spoken, general, war hero. People listened when he spoke. Always well presented. This is the Pakistan I want.

This Pakistan is product of Zia's vision of wahabi aggressive culture. He is the worst thing that could happen to Pakistan. Only now its slowly starting to reverse but stubborn people like you who are seen as the "moderates", I don't know how long it's going to take.

Thankfully other cities in Pakistan are embracing normality and going back to their roots. Sadly for KPK and FATA, these guys are still stuck in 1980s Zia's dream. Cities (or should I say shanty towns) all look nasty, its one big Kabulistan 

A lot of work needs to be done. Hopefully educate the crap out of everyone in KPK so they abandon these customs and join the modern world. Build nice cities with no Afghani klashnikov culture (booting out Afghanis will solve this).

Big reboot required. If KPK and FATA can get their a*s in gear then Pakistan can add billions and and billions to their economy. So many capable young women and boys there, just backward parents and mindset holding them back.


----------



## RealNapster

Menace2Society said:


> Just dress normally without covering hair or stupid long unkept beards.











and what about Jesus Christ ? Even he had beard. so Just STFU man.




Menace2Society said:


> In the 60s Pakistanis had respect around the world. Because they were the opposite of what we are today.
> 
> This Pakistan is product of Zia's vision of wahabi aggressive culture. He is the worst thing that could happen to Pakistan. Only now its slowly starting to reverse but stubborn people like you who are seen as the "moderates", I don't know how long it's going to take.
> 
> Thankfully other cities in Pakistan are embracing normality and going back to their roots. Sadly for KPK and FATA, these guys are still stuck in 1980s Zia's dream. Cities (or should I say shanty towns) all look nasty, its one big Kabulistan
> 
> A lot of work needs to be done. Hopefully educate the crap out of everyone in KPK so they abandon these customs and join the modern world. Build nice cities with no Afghani klashnikov culture (booting out Afghanis will solve this).
> 
> Big reboot required. If KPK and FATA can get their *** in gear then Pakistan add billions and and billions to their economy. So many capable young women and boys there, just backward parents and mindset holding them back.



Sorry but Bullshit.


----------



## Menace2Society

RealNapster said:


> View attachment 382637
> View attachment 382638
> 
> 
> and what about Jesus Christ ? Even he had beard. so Just STFU man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but Bullshit.



Oh for goodness sake nobody talking about banning anything. Freedom of choice for everyone, never let anyone tell you how to be.

Okay if a woman wants to dress in a ninja outfit out of her own free will in 35 degree heat then let her, whatever. If she doesn't then let her.

If a man wants to grow a beard then he can even its a long one.

Just don't create a community of unkept beard types forcing their women to wear ninja suits and not knowing how to read or write or having a stable job. If you want Kabulistan then move to Afghanistan. F**king truck driver low income economy. Sick of it all.

Time to build big buildings and educated workforce. Hope this $20 billion will be used wisely.


----------



## RealNapster

Menace2Society said:


> Okay if a woman wants to dress in a ninja outfit out of her own free will in 35 degree heat then let her, whatever. If she doesn't then let her.



Have you ever visited Peshawar Mr. Genius ? Ok. Never mind. as i know you haven't. 



Menace2Society said:


> Freedom of choice for everyone,



it's Our choice.

Off topic discussion's closed. atleast from my end.


----------



## Menace2Society

RealNapster said:


> Have you ever visited Peshawar Mr. Genius ? Ok. Never mind. as i know you haven't.
> 
> 
> 
> it's Our choice.
> 
> Off topic discussion's closed. atleast from my end.



Peshawar in the 60s.





Still looks the damn same. So in more than 50 years this part of Pakistan has done absolutely nothing for themselves. One word, Pathetic!!

Aand Peshwar now. Notice any difference?


----------



## RealNapster

Menace2Society said:


> Peshawar in the 60s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still looks the damn same.
> 
> So only Karachi and Lahore were looking good back then. I take that back. KPK always been a dump.



Look at these deprived girls of Peshawar in that Picture Man. 










below image of Jinnah college















Atleast you should have googled "Peshawar girls" before barking.

@The Eagle , @Zaki . .. Clean the thread from Off topic Posts buddy.


----------

